# hechtfilet grillen



## fantazia (2. August 2007)

huhu,
wollte morgen mit meiner freundin grillen und ich bräuchte mal paar ratschläge wie ich das hechtfilet vor dem grillen zubereiten könnte.am besten nich zu kompliziert.
hab beim letzten mal einfach filet genommen und das einfach auf den grill gehauen.hat aber irgendwie nach garnix geschmeckt#c.bin wenn es um die zubereitung von fisch geht echt ein noob|supergri.naja esse ja auch kaum fisch.freue mich über tips#h.


mfg olli


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2007)

*AW: hechtfilet grillen*

Zwiebel, Paprika kleinschneiden, mit Knoblauch, Pfeffer, Salz in etwas Öl knackig andünsten.

Das auf ne Alufolie, das gesalzene Hechtfilet drauflegen, zupacken und ab auf den Grill.

Je nach Filetgröße/Hitze dauert das zwischen 10 und 20 Minuten auf dem Grill.


----------



## fantazia (2. August 2007)

*AW: hechtfilet grillen*

also das filet in die mitte der alufolie und oben und unten vom filet das gemisch rauf?


----------



## FisherMan66 (3. August 2007)

*AW: hechtfilet grillen*

Jau, das Rezept von Thomas hört sich lecker an - na ja, Profi halt.

Vielleicht könnte man es etwas variieren, indem man die Zwiebel/Paprika-Mischung in der Pfanne mit Lauchringen ergänzt und nicht so stark würzt. 
Dann in Alufolie, nen Stück Kräuterbutter drauf und dann das gesalzene Hechtfilet obenauf legen. Ich würde den Fisch evtl. noch säuern und leicht pfeffern.

(So ähnlich war hier schon mal nen Rezept beschrieben)


----------



## FisherMan66 (3. August 2007)

*AW: hechtfilet grillen*

Hätte noch ne zweite Variante, ist aber aufwendiger.

Am besten geht das, wenn die Haut noch am Filet ist.

Hechtfilet mit Zitrone säuern und salzen und pfeffern.
Eine Grillschale mit Öl bepinseln und den Hecht schön knusprig brutzeln.

Vorher bereitest Du Dir ein schönes, asiatisches Ketchup zu.

z.B.

500ml Wasser und 500g Zucker in einen Topf geben, dazu 2-3 EL Reisweinessig. 2 Rote und eine Grüne Chilli-Schote in Ringe schneiden und dazu geben. Wenn gewünscht, eine feingehackte Knoblauchzehe.
Das ganze so lange Köcheln, bis sich eine sirupartige Konsistenz eingestellt hat. 
Dann etwas Tomatenmark dazu geben (schöne Farbe und Bindung) und das Ganze mit dem Mixer pürrieren. Dann solange mit Salz abschmecken, bis sich ein kräftiger Geschmack einstellt. (aber nicht versalzen)


----------



## FisherMan66 (3. August 2007)

*AW: hechtfilet grillen*

Eine weitere Möglichkeit, aber auch mit nen wenig Vorarbeit verbunden.

Tomaten abwellen, Haut abziehen, Kerngehäuse entfernen und in kleine Würfel schneiden.
Zucchini in kleine Würfel schneiden. Kleine Zwiebel fein würfeln.
Mit Creme Fraiche (hoffentlich ist das richtig geschrieben), Basilikum, Oregano, Salz, Pfeffer und ein wenig Chilli abschmecken. 

Hechtfilet in Portionsstücke schneiden, säuern, leicht salzen und pfeffern.
Alufolie mit der vorher bereiteten Mischung ca 1-2cm bestreichen und das Filet darauf legen. Folie schön dicht verschließen und so ca. 10-20 min, je nach Dicke des Filets, auf den Grill legen.

Zu schöneren Optik das Filet hinterher genau umgekehrt auf dem Teller anrichten. (Hecht unten und die Tomaten, etc. oben)

Schmeckt auch ganz toll mit Zander und Lachs.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. August 2007)

*AW: hechtfilet grillen*

...und wenn Du noch mehr Hechtsteaks hast, dann versuch es einfach mal mit Räuchern. Das habe ich letztens gemacht und bin total begeistert, auch wenn mir einige Anglerkollegen vorher gesagt haben, dass Hecht zu trocken ist.

Den Hecht hatte ich allerdings vorher geschuppt, dann in etwa 3 cm dicke Scheiben geschnitten, mit den anderen Fischen in Salzlake gelegt und dann im Räucherofen auf einem Rost geräuchert - lecker! So sehen die Bilder aus!

Petrie wünscht 
Karauschenjäger
.......................


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2007)

*AW: hechtfilet grillen*

Kommen doch bei solchen Fragen immer wieder richtig schöne Sachen zu Stande)


----------



## duck_68 (4. August 2007)

*AW: hechtfilet grillen*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ...und wenn Du noch mehr Hechtsteaks hast, dann versuch es einfach mal mit Räuchern. Das habe ich letztens gemacht und bin total begeistert, auch wenn mir einige Anglerkollegen vorher gesagt haben, dass Hecht zu trocken ist.
> 
> Den Hecht hatte ich allerdings vorher geschuppt, dann in etwa 3 cm dicke Scheiben geschnitten, mit den anderen Fischen in Salzlake gelegt und dann im Räucherofen auf einem Rost geräuchert - lecker! So sehen die Bilder aus!
> 
> ...



Habe ich auch schon mit Hechtfilet (mit Haut) gemacht - superlecker!!

Am besten Schmeckt der Hecht, wenn er direkt aus dem Rauch kommt - dann ist er wunderbar saftig!! Wenn der Fisch dann aber kalt ist und ein paar Tage im Kühlschrank liegt, wird das Fleich doch ziemlich fest... 

Ich habe es dann einfach mal ausprobiert und ein Filetstück in der Mikrowelle bei niedriger Stufe wieder aufgewärmt - ich war begeistert!! Fast genauso lecker wie frisch aus dem Rauch!!

Probiert es mal aus!

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## west1 (5. August 2007)

*AW: hechtfilet grillen*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ...und wenn Du noch mehr Hechtsteaks hast, dann versuch es einfach mal mit Räuchern. Das habe ich letztens gemacht und bin total begeistert, auch wenn mir einige Anglerkollegen vorher gesagt haben, dass Hecht zu trocken ist.
> 
> Den Hecht hatte ich allerdings vorher geschuppt, dann in etwa 3 cm dicke Scheiben geschnitten, mit den anderen Fischen in Salzlake gelegt und dann im Räucherofen auf einem Rost geräuchert - lecker! So sehen die Bilder aus!
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, das werde ich auch mal Probieren die sehen echt lecker aus.

Gruß west


----------



## Steffen90 (5. August 2007)

*AW: hechtfilet grillen*

ich hab mal einen hecht im ganzen geräuchert.... genauso wie größere forellen auch.
ich wollte ihn dann schön frisch aus dem rauch essen! was soll ich sagen er hat einfach nur grässlich geschmeckt! extrem stark nach hecht..... den wollte wirklich NIEMAND essen!!!
woran könnte es gelegen haben das er so geschmeckt hat?
die forellen, aale und der kleine karpfen waren jedenfalls richtig lecker!!

hecht auf dem grill geht auch so:

hechtsteaks mit pfeffer, salz, knoblauch, thymian und petersilie würzen, ein stückchen butter drauf und in alufolie einwickeln. das ganze dann 10-15min grillen, fertig!
richtig lecker und einfach!


----------



## fantazia (8. August 2009)

*AW: hechtfilet grillen*

So heute werden paar Rezepte etwas verspätet getestet.
Wetter ist gut Bier steht kalt so muss dat sein:q.
Evt. folgen nacher paar Bilder von meinen ersten Hecht-Grill-Versuchen.


----------



## Matthias_R (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: hechtfilet grillen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zwiebel, Paprika kleinschneiden, mit Knoblauch, Pfeffer, Salz in etwas Öl knackig andünsten.
> 
> Das auf ne Alufolie, das gesalzene Hechtfilet drauflegen, zupacken und ab auf den Grill.
> 
> Je nach Filetgröße/Hitze dauert das zwischen 10 und 20 Minuten auf dem Grill.



So, das wurde gestern (leicht abgewandelt) ausprobiert - und man war allseits sehr  angetan.

Im Gegensatz zu Thomas haben wir den Paprika weggelassen, und (da wir Öl / Margarine / normale Butter vergessen hatten...) Knobi und Zwiebeln in Kräuterbutter angedünstet bzw glasig gebraten. Das hat sich letztlich auch als sehr gute Idee herausgestellt.


----------



## Skrxnch (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: hechtfilet grillen*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4127766#post4127766

Hab auch grad was dazu geschrieben, aber eigenes Thema erstellt weils bei mir nicht um Filets geht und auch anderweitig anwendbar.


----------

